# Want to Buy Older Butcher Knives



## nutt (Nov 9, 2019)

I have a good set of general Kitchen knives, passed down to me.  A nice set of Cutco that I keep sharp and love but they are limited and honestly I would never pay their price but that’s another discussion.

I want great performing cutlery for breaking down primal chunks of beef and pork. While I could just go buy new Victorinox  and be satisfied that is not the type of person I am. I prefer older quality over new stamped out high production lower quality.....not calling higher end knives low quality just you get the gist of my statement.

SO in my search for old school butchering cutlery, what should I look for? Or are my general feelings a mute point in this specific search and I should just go buy a couple of decent new knives and call it a day? I started down this route just because wanted high carbon blades that I could care for easily, enjoy and performed to the higher echelon. And you can pretty much do this without paying $500 per knife, or so I think thus far ?

Oh and one other thing that shows I’m shallow......I want older knives because I like how they look, they are not monosyllabic in appearance. Hence they look cool on my wall  Yes my name is Nutt and I have been a knife guy pretty much all my life. Now entering the end phase of the cycle......kitchen cutlery

Thank you in advance for the guidance and your experience with what you have enjoyed using!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 9, 2019)

I buy knives from the re sale shop . Alot of good knives just laying in a pile . Last one I bought was a small boning knife . I think it was .69 cents . Put an edge on it , crazy sharp .


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 9, 2019)

Hit the flea markets and second hand stores. I always find something interesting.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 9, 2019)

Older Dexters can be nice. I scored a big one in a nice leather wraps for brisket at the Goodwill for $2.49. Old one with nice wood handle.


----------



## nutt (Nov 9, 2019)

Phenomenal idea folks!!!! The weather is perfect this weekend so may go hit up some used stores in town :)


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 9, 2019)

nutt said:


> I have a good set of general Kitchen knives, passed down to me.  A nice set of Cutco that I keep sharp and love but they are limited and honestly I would never pay their price but that’s another discussion.
> 
> I want great performing cutlery for breaking down primal chunks of beef and pork. While I could just go buy new Victorinox  and be satisfied that is not the type of person I am. I prefer older quality over new stamped out high production lower quality.....not calling higher end knives low quality just you get the gist of my statement.
> 
> ...


I have 2 skinning knives made by Cutco that I use for gutting and skinning  Deer. I have tried many through the years but in my view they are the best for this task. Never used their kitchen knives. Seen them on web site and they are high dollar for sure.


----------

